# It's official, a BLACK!



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a silver toy but I love a nice black poodle. For me it is all about temperment too. Try to meet as many relatives as possible. Swizzle is turning into a very light silver and he is not proving too difficult to keep clean. He does have some mild tear staining which I am working on - this would not show up at all on a black dog. The only drawback that I can think of is taking pictures is notoriously difficult so if you are into photography you may want to consider this.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I've had white, apricot, sable, silver and black poodles. My black is my hands down favorite. (And yes, I know. You're not supposed to play favorites. But I'm being honest and I'm partial to black Poos. They rock.)

And yes, I initially _sought _out a black male poodle, and I'm more than happy with my choice. I wish I could clone him, because he's amazing.

My next poodle will be a black, and hopefully a black who is still jet black at 10 years of age like Alex.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

When I was growing up, we had a apricot poodle which she was gorgeous. Then later in life, I never thought of picking my black poodle Shayna but that was all the breeder had. When Shayna passed away, I've always wanted 2 black females to which I was very lucky to have 2 sisters now. When I joined this site, I fell in love with all the colours, but black is definately my favorite!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

all that jazz said:


> Ok, please don't think me crazy but I am in the search for a second mini. My first is brown. I originally was picking between an apricot and a silver. I just missed the apricot mini and the silver is not even conceived yet, but will be ready to go April or so. So I started to look some more and found a lovely black litter from a very reputable breeder. Initially I did not want a black poodle because I thought it would be hard to make out her facial expressions, but I recently saw two (not from the litter I will choose from), and I really thought they were pretty, and as we all know it's about the temperament. We end up loving all our poodles in any color. So what do you guys think, and the ones who have a black, was that what you looked for initially and have you been happy or not with that choice? I also thought it would be much harder to keep a light dog clean since they will be rolling around in my yard. Thanks.


 I did set out to get a black mini; I'm one of those ppl that believes that there is a difference in temperament depending on color...almost every poodle I have met fell right into my little "categories" temperament wise. Seeing as I have had the best experience with black, (they seem to be the most intelligent/calm. Not saying that the other colors are "stupid"...I have met plenty of very smart whites, slivers, etc. I've just found that blacks seem to come out on top.  ) that's what I wanted. I also have to consider the dirty factor.  I live on 2.5 acres, which I know isn't a ton, but it's enough for a poodle to find lots and lots of dirt/mud/poop/etc.  I like that even when Trev is just loaded in filth, I can't tell...until I bathe him and the water turns the same color as he is!! I also have a white/cream Lhasa...he almost always looks a little dirty on his feet. As the week goes on, the dirt travels up his legs, then onto his face and down his back.  Anyway...yes I am very happy with my black poodle!! However, I hope to have either a silver or white one in the future...so I'm not a black poodle snob!! In the end, color really isn't important, it's the dog under the color.  

Oh and BTW, as far as not being able to see facial expressions...I haven't had that problem at all. I keep Trev's face shaved all the time, and I tie his topknot back from his eyes...I think that if I let him get really hairy on the face then I would have trouble though. So if you are a "teddy bear face" type person, then you might run into a problem..I've found that their eyes just disappear. And taking pics of black poodles can be hard....I have so many pictures of Trev where he's just a black hole in the pic...completely eyeless and pretty much shapeless.  Right now he has a little bit of sun damage on his hair, which helps define him a little bit. Still...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Black just don't photograph well, but I can tell you, their expressions are just as visible as a dog of any color! Vegas is the king of happy expressions, and you can't see the dirt if he's dirty! You don't regret getting a black, that is if the temperament is right for you!









"Hey baby (;"


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I love whites, creams, silvers and reds and my hubby wanted black. I really just wanted a well-bred dog from a great breeder so color was secondary. 

I love, love, love my black mini. His coat is still a gorgeous deep black (he's 2 years old) and it just has the most wonderful texture it's thick and dense but not to coarse. I think he looks very regal and hubby thinks a black poodle looks manly, which I guess he does, lol. 

The blacks are harder to photograph, but in "real life" I have zero problem seeing my boy's face or reading his expression. I like that blacks don't show any tear stains because I really hate tear stains. Also, he always looks clean, even if he's been running in the grass or dirt.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I did not care what color my poodle was as long as it did not have a light colored nose... I ended up with a blue. I love her. She never looks dirty. My white shih tuz always seems to have green feet ect. 

Before I found Carley, I asked everyone what color they liked best. Almost everyone said," Black". To tell you the truth, I was hoping for a white, but now I am glad she is dark. Loving the easy to keep clean!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

We first rescued Indie from the shelter and she was soooo wonderful that we tried to duplicate her by getting another black mini . So glad we did. Lady is a BYB baby, but we're very happy with her...learned a lot about BYB from the experience and from subsequent knowledge from the PF but that's another story...black minis are awesome!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I've _dreamed_ of a rich dark red ever since I got the poodle bug, but alas, finding a mini that not only holds its color, but has the texture I want is unlikely. I've yet to meet a red mini that has what I consider correct texture, they're either too wiry or too limp and loose curled, and they almost always fade from that gorgeous puppy color.

I would have taken any color except white, cream or apricot—the showing dirt issue being paramount, as well as that I just personally don't like the textures I often see in those colors. Being a groomer, hair texture was my major selling point, I had to have the exact coat I like!

Which just so happens to come most often in blacks. I met my breeder at a dog show completely by chance, who breeds solely blacks, and I somehow ended up with a puppy faster than I expected! But she's exactly what I wanted too. 

Admittedly, though, I may seek out a silver-beige when I get the itch for another poodle, they are just stunning.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

Rowan said:


> My black is my hands down favorite. (And yes, I know. You're not supposed to play favorites. But I'm being honest and I'm partial to black Poos. They rock.)
> 
> And yes, I initially _sought _out a black male poodle, and I'm more than happy with my choice. I wish I could clone him, because he's amazing.


I second this, I love all colors but black will always hold a special place in my heart, that is for sure


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Guido is black and so cute but photographs are difficult. I'm going to try to post one here for all of you to see.










I have had every color poo but chocolate. I loved them no matter what color.


----------

